# Finally Got To Go



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tried it Mon. night with low tide, stained water and a pretty good wind blowing.Got to finally meet Ron/Nightshift Charter and let me tell you he is first class. Really takes care of his clients.Also got to see my first Cosson gigg and Boutwell pole. I am currently using allthread , but would recommend this combo to anyone wanting quality.Best barbed gigg I have seen and the barbs are very agressive and the pole light and strong. Didn't get to hit most of my favorite spots due to the wind, but really enjoyed just getting out.Fish ranged from 14 to 20 inches.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice:thumbup:nice:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

ALABAMA or FLORIDA


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I would bet on Bama, Nice mess of flatties!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Terry !!! Glad you got to get out cause I know how hectic things are for ya.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*good job*

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## fishhawk84 (Jun 5, 2013)

i am from pensacola an i have a great set up for wading just no flounder been to shoreline,an pensacola bay mabe you can help me figure out what im doing wrong


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hawk//low tide means you have to look deeper. You might catch one up on the beach, But with what little I know they tend to hold a little deeper on low tide. That makes it a little harder when wading. The fish in this pic were all in 2plus feet of water, but when the tide started coming in so will the fish. Love an incoming tide, because fish will move with it and you can hit the same beach at different times to find fish.On a high tide you can find them inches from the beach. The tides so far this year have not been stellar for gigging, but good times acoming. Mullet these are Bama fish.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> I would bet on Bama, Nice mess of flatties!


 Always bet on Bama lol Roll Tide


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish Terry, I hope the winds get better soon


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Terry you did a lot better than I did Mon. I couldn't find any real good water


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice to meet you too, Terry. You are right, tide was ruff. We saw some good fish, but folks that dont go as often as we do dont see them as well, and also have a bit of trouble connecting. It was fun. I love your light setup. Hope to see you on the water again soon. Thanks for the plug! Do appreciate.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Tried it Mon. night with low tide, stained water and a pretty good wind blowing.Got to finally meet Ron/Nightshift Charter and let me tell you he is first class. Really takes care of his clients.Also got to see my first Cosson gigg and Boutwell pole. I am currently using allthread , but would recommend this combo to anyone wanting quality.Best barbed gigg I have seen and the barbs are very agressive and the pole light and strong. Didn't get to hit most of my favorite spots due to the wind, but really enjoyed just getting out.Fish ranged from 14 to 20 inches.



Hey BamaFan611, 
I have never met Ron Stone personally but looking forward to going West to go a floundering with him soon, I have a very busy month of June maybe July or August ??? but Look out Ron we will be coming to stab some of them Alabama flounder soon !!! My 80 year old flounder buddy ask me almost every week when we are going ???? got the fever bad !!!!!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Ready when you are Jim. I am super busy for june and july but will work things to get you and your friend on the water. Even got a good gighead for you to use. Got new seat setup, perfect for your friend.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Come on over Jim, we can definitely point you in the right direction. Be glad to show you around and hopefully conditions will get better.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

It will be July or later ??? I'm also busy, plus I'll have to do some planning , got to take care of elderly Mom and Dad, but looking forward to going, just let me know when the water is clear and the fish are coming in good !!!


----------

